# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  Redmi تحدد رسميًا موعد وصول سلسلة هواتف Redmi K30 Series المنتظرة

## mohamed73

كشفت العلامة التجارية الفرعية Redmi التابعة لشركة Xiaomi عن سلسلة  هواتف Redmi K20 Series في شهر مايو الماضي، واليوم أعلنت الشركة أنها  ستقوم بالكشف عن سلسلة هواتف Redmi K30 Series في اليوم العاشر من شهر  ديسمبر المقبل.
 تأتي هذه المعلومات إلينا من نائب رئيس العلامة التجارية Redmi ومديرها  العام، السيد Lu Weibing من خلال حسابه الرسمي على الشبكة الإجتماعية  الصينية Weibo. ووفقا له، فسوف تدعم سلسلة هواتف Redmi K30 Series القادمة  شبكات الجيل الخامس 5G في الوضع المستقل وغير المستقل، مما يجعل Redmi K30  أول هاتف من شركة Redmi يوفر هذه الميزة.
 يشتمل منشور السيد Lu Weibing أيضًا على ملصق يكشف أن الهاتف Redmi K30  سيضم شاشة محاطة بإطار نحيف من ثلاث جهات وثقب بيضاوي الشكل في الزاوية  العلوية اليمنى من أجل الكاميرا الأمامية المُزدوجة، وهو أول هاتف من Redmi  يوفر هذه الخاصية.   عندما تُمعن النظر في الصورة، يمكنك أيضًا رؤية أن الهاتف يحتوي على  سماعة أذن واسعة للغاية، مما يشير إلى أنها قد تعمل أيضًا كمكبر للصوت  للحصول على صوت ستيريو.
 التفاصيل المُتعلقة بالهاتف Redmi K30 نادرة حاليًا، ولكن الشائعات تشير  إلى أنه سيصل مع المعالج Snapdragon 7xx، وسيضم شاشة تمتاز بمعدل تحديث  يبلغ 120Hz، وبطارية تدعم الشحن السريع بقوة 30W. على أي حال، من المحتمل  أن تظهر المزيد من التفاصيل حول سلسلة هواتف Redmi K30 Series في الأيام  القادمة.

----------

